# Honda GC 160 - GC 190 engine



## tabruzzese (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a excell pressure washer with the Honda GC 160 series engine. Losing fuel from the carb area when running. What is the likely problem and is this a fix it yourself matter or should I run it in to a small engine repair shop? 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It could be a number of different things, some simple others maybe not so simple. First thing I would do is to try and determine where the leak is. Check all the fuel lines to see if they are leaking, or if the leak might be around the fuel pump. These are all relatively easy repairs if this is where the leak is.

If it appears to be coming from the carburetor, then the easiest thing for a DIY fix would be to replace the carburetor. They are generally inexpensive for GC series engines, and replacement is not too difficult.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

tabruzzese said:


> I have a excell pressure washer with the Honda GC 160 series engine. Losing fuel from the carb area when running. What is the likely problem and is this a fix it yourself matter or should I run it in to a small engine repair shop?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


Is the carb sitting on top of the fuel tank? Can you tell when it's coming from? The Briggs and Stratton motor with a pulsa jet carb I worked on had the same problem even after I rebuilt the carb. I checked everything. 
Then I watched it closely while it was running. That's when I detected that the fuel was spashing through the vent in the tank cap. When I bought a new cap the problem went away. The insert in the cap needs to let air in the tank without fuel splashing out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Honda GC series engines use float carburetors, and often the ones used on pressure washers will incorporate an external fuel pump.


----------

